# 5.5 gallon lighting



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 5.5, and I'de like to put live plants in it, but I don't want to but fancy lighting for it. I've heard of using desk lamps, and I have a couple of extras, but I was wondering, do I have to get any special lightbulbs, lamps, etc. for it? I just want kindalow light plants, because I might be taking it down soon if I can upgrade my 10 gallon(no room for the 5.5, but I"ll prolly put the 10 on the stand under the 20...lol)

will a regular, 15-30 watt incandescant bulb work, or do I have to get one of those spirally ones?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Should be fine. Just try to get the highest K bulb you can find (anywhere from 4300K to 10000K) Any lower is an unsightly yellow and invites algae. Any higher and its wasted and bluish.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I would personally recommend those 26W full spectrum bulbs that exo-terra has out for reptiles. Mainly because the additional wattage over most standard curl fluorescents. I generally haven't heard good success with incandescent lighting, due to most of the energy is released as heat rather then light.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with Clerk. I wouldn't use incandescent lighting. The spiral compact fluorescent bulbs marked "daylight" will be fine (if thats all you can find). I have a 27w daylight lamp (quad CF bulb) over my 5.5g, but its not low light.

I suggest you try to find a 15w compact fluorescent bulb marked daylight. They are usually 6500K. Don't get soft white bulbs.

26w is alot over a 5.5g and is not low light, so you'd most likely run into algae issues without adding co2 and ferts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys...I"ll look into it...

As of now, I"m actually running the lights on my 10 gallon from 6am-4 pm, then, when they turn off, I'll move the lights from the 10, to the 5.5 from 4 pm-10pm...not the greatest amount of time, but it should be okay...I just put some green hygro, italian val, and some mexican oak in it...just clippings and stuff from the 10 gallon.


----------

